# DEI 508D motion sensor



## Jerry_HEAVEN (Mar 16, 2000)

i did a search for this and there was no resolution to the false alarms...
i have the 508d DEI motion sensor hooked up with a Clifford G5 and another DEI tilt sensor...
the warn away chirp goes on after its been alarmed every 2 seconds








the 508D is mounted underneath the ashtray (middle of the car)
what pisses me off if that u never know how much to dial down or up..
all the manual says is "Outer zone will contract/expand" upon adjusting button 1 and "Inner Zone will contract/expand" upon adjusting button 2
i have no idea how many adjustments im supposed to do for each button


----------



## m3powervr6 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: DEI 508D motion sensor (Jerry_HEAVEN)*

Turn both inner and outer all the way down. Adjust inner first then outer. It is a big pain in the neck but usually after about 20 min of playing with it, it should work properly. Also make sure there is no metal above it. If this does not work disconnect the blue lead from the sensor and see if the blue wire is getting a (-) pule every time the alarm falses. If it is i would try a different one.


----------



## Jerry_HEAVEN (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: DEI 508D motion sensor (m3powervr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m3powervr6* »_Turn both inner and outer all the way down. Adjust inner first then outer. .

thats the thing i hate...i dont know how much down im supposed to turn...like, its a guessing game of how many times im supposed to press the down button to reach zero.


----------



## Mmmkay4 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: DEI 508D motion sensor (Jerry_HEAVEN)*

i just got done installing the dei 508d into my mk4 stock alarm. and i dont get any alarm horn sounds when the red or green light comes on. dont know whats going on! if you know anything bout that can you give me some info TY


----------



## siriusjay (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: DEI 508D motion sensor (Jerry_HEAVEN)*

putting it under the ashtray may be the problem as well. they dont want to be installed under any metal. the other thing may be to diode isolate the 2 sensors from each other that may be causing the falses as well.


----------



## Mmmkay4 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: DEI 508D motion sensor (siriusjay)*

just installed the dei 508d dual zone montion sensor into my mk4. It works great! 
connect Red wire to bottom the wire on yellow comfort module. black wire connect to and ground "chassis" or i used 1 of the main brown ground wires. i connect both green and blue trigger wire together to the top right brown/red wire on the yellow comfort module. Since i don't care for the 1st zone horn warning. you would have to hook the green wire to the horn w/ a relay to get the 1st zone to work w/ a warning honk anyways.
Thats the reason for all the false alarms. the green wire is hooked up directly to the trigger wire. Which would set it off if you adjust the 1st zone alot. 
What i did is turn the 2nd Zone all the way down. then on the 1st Zone turn that one on just slightly. I mean like a "mm" or 2. That will make the 1st zone the range of what the 2nd zone should be. Just inside the car. So now theres no false alarms from the exterior. you have to actually touch the window or stick your hand in to set it off.


----------



## audiophile (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: DEI 508D motion sensor (Jerry_HEAVEN)*

I hate the 508D. The best, absolute best radar sensor I've ever seen is the Alpine. But it's old and only works with alpine alarms







The next best thing that you could use is the clifford digital one. If I'm correct it should plug right into your G5. I had a G4 in my pickup and it was pretty badass. The clifford digital motion sensor woudl be adjustable through the remote as well. The only issue I had on my truck was that it was a soft top, and the pre warn zone would pickup the motion of the top and give a pre warn signal a lot on windy days. Other than that it was great and easy to adjust. Which G5 do you have? I'll find out if the clifford digital one will work for you.


----------

